# N.a.m.a.t.



## TargetAlex (Apr 11, 2003)

Any one heard of these guys? From what I can tell, they are serious, it's not meant as a joke...Under the link "Secret" for their Secret techniques, I found this:

Technique: Slow Bear Blow
Description: This technique is based on the movement of the bear. It reaches incredible force with very slow movements so this explains how the noble bear can decapitate a measly child with one blow of it's paw. This technique was developed by the mysterious Peter Zhang and can be seen in one episode of the TV Show "Law and Order".
Requirement: 10 years of training as well as a pilgrimage to New York (mysterious reasons).

The site is at:
http://www.geocities.com/namatkungfu/frames.htm


----------



## pesilat (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TargetAlex _
> *Any one heard of these guys? From what I can tell, they are serious, it's not meant as a joke...Under the link "Secret" for their Secret techniques, I found this:
> 
> Technique: Slow Bear Blow
> ...



Nah. I'm pretty sure that it's a joke. They don't specifically say it, but I get that vibe from the way the site content is written.

Mike


----------



## old_sempai (Apr 15, 2003)

the fact that the bear has 1 inch long claws with extremely sharp tips, and that most bears, black bears that is can range in weight from 350-400 for a female to over 600 pounds for a male.  So if you want a comparison, take on someone that out weighs you by a minimum of 100 pounds and then watch what happens

:asian:


----------



## Disco (Apr 23, 2003)

Was it a picnic basket stealing bear from jellystone park?:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jdmills (Apr 23, 2003)

I don't know if it's meant to be a joke or not but it certainly is a joke.  The photo above "how to climb a tree" is very funny


----------



## TargetAlex (Apr 30, 2003)

I was very rudely informed on another forum this is serious stuff.

More treasures from NAMAT:
http://www.geocities.com/namatkungfu/frames.htm

"This series may be actual footage of a secret assassination attack carried out by a true and professional assassin whose identity must remain hidden. For this reason some of the photos are hard to understand."



"Here we see the assassin in his preferred habitat of trees and bushes to hide in, swing from, or retrive useful potions."



"Clearly the lethal attacker has thrown a devastating pebble in the opposite direction from where he actually is (note: do not throw pebble near where you trully are or you may be captured)"

I tried to post the pics for y'all, but I couldn't get it to work for me.


----------



## jdmills (Apr 30, 2003)

It's so pathetic that I find it very difficult to believe that anyone with even half a brain would consider it legitimate.  It doesn't take an experienced martial artist to know that anyone that puports to instruct you on how to throw a pebble and how to climb a tree is probably either kidding or an idiot.

Nobody ever lost money underestimating the intelligence of the general population.


----------



## Shinzu (May 4, 2003)

looks like a big hoax to me....:rofl:


----------



## fcpsp (May 11, 2003)

yeah...it's pretty obviously a joke


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 11, 2003)

Give me a break!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :ninja: :ninja: :biggun:


----------

